# Macron's message to the unvaccinated



## mellowyellow (Jan 4, 2022)

“I am not about pissing off the French people,” the president said in an interview with readers of Le Parisien daily on Tuesday. “But as for the non-vaccinated, I really want to piss them off. And we will continue to do this, to the end. This is the strategy.”


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Love you Emmanuel  
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

Macron will pave the way for many leaders around the world to do the same.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2022)

He couldn't "Piss Off" anyone.
Just looking at him makes ya laugh.


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 4, 2022)

slithering evil.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> slithering evil.


You mean like an Escargot?  Bien sûr!


----------



## Shero (Jan 4, 2022)

*The Unvaccinated are the scourge of France and le monde!*


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> slithering evil.


I agree. Just shows what there true agenda is, like we hadn't guessed.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

It just doesn't make sense in France to blame the unvaxed. There are over 91% vaxed here, yet more deaths per capita than other countries. 
So how is the vax working so well in France they would promote it this way?

He used to be smarter than he was this morning.

In French the translation would be closer to him saying he is going to annoy the hell out of unvaxed people. Ah well.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Video unavailable


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> It just doesn't make sense in France to blame the unvaxed. There are over 91% vaxed here, yet more deaths per capita than other countries.
> So how is the vax working so well in France they would promote it this way?
> 
> He used to be smarter than he was this morning.
> ...



So you know better?   Quite clear, you are NOT vaccinated.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

So arrest me.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Macron’s remarks came as the French parliament debated new legislation that, if passed, will mean only the fully vaccinated – and no longer those with a negative Covid test – will qualify for the country’s health pass from next month.

The pass, introduced this summer, is required in France for access to indoor public places such as cafes, restaurants, cinemas, museums, concert venues and sports centres, as well as to board long-distance trains and planes.

“In a democracy, the worst enemies are lies and stupidity,” Macron said. “We are putting pressure on the unvaccinated by limiting, as much as possible, their access to activities in social life.”

France has vaccinated almost 90% of its population who are eligible, Macron said, and it was “only a very small minority who are resisting. How do we reduce that minority? We reduce it – sorry for the expression – by pissing them off even more.”

The president, who said he wanted to run for a second term in presidential elections in April but would not make his decision public until “the health situation allows”, added that he was “not going to jail [the unvaccinated], or forcibly vaccinate them.”

So, he said, “we have to tell them: from 15 January, you will no longer be able to go to the restaurant. You will no longer be able to go for a coffee, you will no longer be able to go to the theatre. You will no longer be able to go to the cinema.”

*Macron added: “When my freedoms threaten those of others, I become someone irresponsible. Someone irresponsible is not a citizen.”*

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ovid-strategy-is-to-piss-off-the-unvaccinated


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> So arrest me.


* Someone irresponsible is not a citizen.*


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> * Someone irresponsible is not a citizen.*


I am not a citizen of France. I don't have a National Health Number or a french doctor here, so I cannot get the Vax.
I wish you would quit posting things directed at me if you do not understand this. I have explained my situation a few times.

I isolate, completely isolate and have all groceries delivered. I have not been out of my apartment for 2 years.

Do you do as much as I do to not get Covid? The vax does not protect YOU from contracting or from spreading Covid.

Get off!


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> I am not a citizen of France. I don't have a National Health Number or a french doctor here, so I cannot get the Vax.
> I wish you would quit posting things directed at me if you do not understand this. I have explained my situation a few times.
> 
> I isolate, completely isolate and have all groceries delivered. I have not been out of my apartment for 2 years.
> ...


.
You say you are not a French citizen. Then why do you insult the French Health System and France’s President. You do not have any right to do that living in a country that shelters you!

I have every right to defend France, I am French. I have been double vaxxed and boosted. I am at the moment in Australia where Covid is not rampant.

You come on to the forum and say bad things about the vaccines, why do you do that? Why?

I just spoke to my husband who is also French and he says arrangements have been made for non-citizens to have the vaccine.

How is it you do not know this?
.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 5, 2022)

Compulsory vaccination is plain wrong....wherever it is.
I think it has been proved beyond doubt vaccination does not stop you from being able to contract covid or spread it.
But they should mean we can all live normally with the vast majority vaccinated.....but as the citizens of some countries,including individual parts of the UK ...are discovering that is not the case.
Which raises the question of why any of us ever got vaccinated.
I regret doing so for simple reason that it hasn’t led to our freedoms returning.
And with certain leaders in control they never will.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

*So can undocumented people get a COVID-19 vaccine in France?*​In terms of administrative access, it’s *always* been possible for undocumented people to get the vaccine, in principle, as no residence papers or ID documents or public health insurance are required to get the vaccine. Also, the vaccines have always been *free* for everyone.

https://picum.org/covid-19-vaccines-undocumented-migrants-france/
.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> Macron’s remarks came as the French parliament debated new legislation that, if passed, will mean only the fully vaccinated – and no longer those with a negative Covid test – will qualify for the country’s health pass from next month.
> 
> The pass, introduced this summer, is required in France for access to indoor public places such as cafes, restaurants, cinemas, museums, concert venues and sports centres, as well as to board long-distance trains and planes.
> 
> ...


He should know all about lies & stupidity.  He's a perfect example of both.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> .
> You say you are not a French citizen. Then why do you insult the French Health System and France’s President. You do not have any right to do that living in a country that shelters you!
> 
> I have every right to defend France, I am French. I have been double vaxxed and boosted. I am at the moment in Australia where Covid is not rampant.
> ...


Yes, you are French.  That's why you feel you must support anything France does, whether it's asinine or not.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> So arrest me.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 202210
> 
> “I am not about pissing off the French people,” the president said in an interview with readers of Le Parisien daily on Tuesday. “But as for the non-vaccinated, I really want to piss them off. And we will continue to do this, to the end. This is the strategy.”


The end will come sooner than he thinks if he pushes this agenda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> I am not a citizen of France. I don't have a National Health Number or a french doctor here, so I cannot get the Vax.
> I wish you would quit posting things directed at me if you do not understand this. I have explained my situation a few times.
> 
> I isolate, completely isolate and have all groceries delivered. I have not been out of my apartment for 2 years.
> ...


How is it that you have not been out of your apartment in 2 years and remained sane?  Do you have mental health issues that prevent you from leaving your house?  Or is it just fear of Covid?  What do you do all day, every day?  How is isolating in an apartment is life?

Frankly, to me, it’s like you are dead, buried, and waiting for the resurrection; except in your case, the end of Covid.  While the resurrection may come, Covid may not end.  I am really sorry you have chosen to live like this.  It is sad.

Life is about quality not quantity.  Even my soon to be 97 year old mother who is deaf and nearly blind has some kind of life.  She does not isolate herself and interacts with people in her building; goes out for doctor appointments; and has aides come in.  Due to her age and disabilities she does sleep a lot.

What country are you a citizen of?  Why not go home?  Just curious


----------



## Irwin (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> I am not a citizen of France. I don't have a National Health Number or a french doctor here, so I cannot get the Vax.
> I wish you would quit posting things directed at me if you do not understand this. I have explained my situation a few times.
> 
> I isolate, completely isolate and have all groceries delivered. I have not been out of my apartment for 2 years.
> ...


According to this article, everyone in France including non-citizens are eligible for the vaccine and for free.
https://www.thelocal.fr/20210115/reader-question-can-foreigners-in-france-get-the-covid-vaccine/

Is that not the case, as you stated in your post? Perhaps you could show us in a news article that verifies your claim that you're not able to get "the Vax."


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> It just doesn't make sense in France to blame the unvaxed. There are over 91% vaxed here, yet more deaths per capita than other countries.
> So how is the vax working so well in France they would promote it this way?
> 
> He used to be smarter than he was this morning.
> ...


Again details matter with that high of vaccination rate a country should be ok with no problem with the virus.... 

That is over the figure used as HERD immunity..... 
so 9% are the problem for the whole country .........and need to be hunted down i suppose.....   The longer this blame others is going on the less sense it makes.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> *I am not a citizen of France. I don't have a National Health Number or a french doctor here, so I cannot get the Vax.*
> I wish you would quit posting things directed at me if you do not understand this. I have explained my situation a few times.
> 
> I isolate, completely isolate and have all groceries delivered. *I have not been out of my apartment for 2 years*.


Are you bedridden? I hope it's larger than 200 square feet because I can't believe that you have been cooped up in an apartment for 2 years. That seems like a self imposed prison sentence.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> He should know all about lies & stupidity.  He's a perfect example of both.



For someone who has never set foot any further than Trader Joe’s , you have zero credibility, so ferme ta gueule !!

You know nothing of French politics and nothing of France and its borders.
Vive la France!
.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> For someone who has never set foot any further than Trader Joe’s , you have zero credibility, so ferme ta gueule !!
> 
> You know nothing of French politics and nothing of France and its borders.
> Vive la France!
> .


Whatdayamean I've never set foot further than Trader Joe's?  I've been everywhere & done everything.
In fact, I just came home from visiting the Virgin Islands.
They had to rename it _"The Islands."_


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> .
> You say you are not a French citizen. Then why do you insult the French Health System and France’s President. You do not have any right to do that living in a country that shelters you!
> 
> I have every right to defend France, I am French. I have been double vaxxed and boosted. I am at the moment in Australia where Covid is not rampant.
> ...


All vaccines in my province require an appointment. Access to appointments require a number. It may have changed, I know free vaccines stopped last summer here.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Irwin said:


> According to this article, everyone in France including non-citizens are eligible for the vaccine and for free.
> https://www.thelocal.fr/20210115/reader-question-can-foreigners-in-france-get-the-covid-vaccine/
> 
> Is that not the case, as you stated in your post? Perhaps you could show us in a news article that verifies your claim that you're not able to get "the Vax."


All of the appointments at the tents they set up required the number, they say just bring a form of french ID and your health number. So we just figured we were not eligable.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

@Shero  I didn't insult the French health system, I know you wish I would.
My husband has had light surgery here and we paid for that, i had mentioned on another thread how well it went. It was at the Military Hospital. You seem a bit touchy when I really have not insulted France, the government or Macron.

It was Macron who said all people over 65 and all unvaxed people should stay at home after the last lockdown last spring. I am following that advice. We think he was right. We don't want to get Covid or spread it.

I'm sorry you left France, its a lot better than Australia I believe.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> @Shero  I didn't insult the French health system, I know you wish I would.
> My husband has had light surgery here and we paid for that, i had mentioned on another thread how well it went. It was at the Military Hospital. You seem a bit touchy when I really have not insulted France, the government or Macron.
> 
> It was Macron who said all people over 65 and all unvaxed people should stay at home after the last lockdown last spring. I am following that advice. We think he was right. We don't want to get Covid or spread it.
> ...



I am only visiting Australia. I want to get back to Lyon and my relatives, so all of the unvaccinated must get vaxxed, so that is possible.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> All vaccines in my province require an appointment. Access to appointments require a number. It may have changed, I know free vaccines stopped last summer here.



Now that you know more information Alice, you may be able to make an appointment if you wish. Lot better than being cooped up in your apartment for 2 years!

Anyway, I wish you luck!


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> Whatdayamean I've never set foot further than Trader Joe's?  I've been everywhere & done everything.
> In fact, I just came home from visiting the Virgin Islands.
> They had to rename it _"The Islands."_


In your dreams


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> How is it that you have not been out of your apartment in 2 years and remained sane?  Do you have mental health issues that prevent you from leaving your house?  Or is it just fear of Covid?  What do you do all day, every day?  How is isolating in an apartment is life?
> 
> Frankly, to me, it’s like you are dead, buried, and waiting for the resurrection; except in your case, the end of Covid.  While the resurrection may come, Covid may not end.  I am really sorry you have chosen to live like this.  It is sad.
> 
> ...



Ouch! being called dead is nasty. Never diagnosed with a mental health issue, definately I'm insane but belief in a Power Greater than myself since I was 24 years old has restored my sanity so far! 

I'm an American with long time married to a Canadian residence status and since 2011 Italian residence. Really not your business is it? 

Thanks. Now I have had 'Life Lessons' from Aneeda. great.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> Now that you know more information Alice, you may be able to make an appointment if you wish. Lot better than being cooped up in your apartment for 2 years!
> 
> Anyway, I wish you luck!


Sorry, it has not changed anything about getting vaxed unless there has been a very recent change that has not hit our local appointment center. I know quite a few older folks around here have not been able to get vaccinated for varied reasons, they are mosttly isolating. There is an elderly gentlman across the street who has been having home visits. He has lived alone in his flat all the years we have lived here, (over three years now). He only goes out once a week approx. for his groceries. After seeing these visiting people I would not want 'home visits' myself. Well I'm in a different situation, my husband of over 25 years now we have been married, is a lot younger than I am and he is also happy.

You must know by now that I like my life in my apartment with my husband, my books, the Nord, and my painting.

I never complained, it was you put that onto my words. I was just telling how we decided to live out the Pandem. To each their own. I believe french people believe in that strongly.

 ⚜  ⚜


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Alice November said:


> Ouch! being called dead is nasty. Never diagnosed with a mental health issue, definately I'm insane but belief in a Power Greater than myself since I was 24 years old has restored my sanity so far!
> 
> I'm an American with long time married to a Canadian residence status and since 2011 Italian residence. Really not your business is it?
> 
> Thanks. Now I have had 'Life Lessons' from Aneeda. great.



Well you are full of surprises, a US citizen, now that makes it a lot easier. 

The U.S. Embassy in Paris is sending regular updates to ensure that all U.S. citizens in France have the latest information on COVID-19, and local security conditions in France. The following includes measures announced by French Prime Minister Castex on January 14 and has been updated on the U.S. Embassy Paris COVID-19 information page:

I suppose you know of the latest updates, better hurry up because the French government will not let you hide away for very long.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> I am only visiting Australia. I want to get back to Lyon and my relatives, so all of the unvaccinated must get vaxxed, so that is possible.


In your dreams! 

Take care everyone, somebody loves ya! 

⚜    ⚜


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> Well you are full of surprises, a US citizen, now that makes it a lot easier.
> 
> The U.S. Embassy in Paris is sending regular updates to ensure that all U.S. citizens in France have the latest information on COVID-19, and local security conditions in France. The following includes measures announced by French Prime Minister Castex on January 14 and has been updated on the U.S. Embassy Paris COVID-19 information page:
> 
> I suppose you know of the latest updates, better hurry up because the French government will not let you hide away for very long.


Yes we get those updates. What do you mean 'hide away'?
There is nothing, nothing in that entire document that says vaxing is mandatory except for people who are leaving France. We are thinking about staying in France. What are you saying?

⚜⚜


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> From the moment you arrived on the forum Alice, I knew you were not French, that is why I did not engage in any conversation with you, because I knew you were pretending all the time
> Like you are now, saying you are a US citizen, I do not believe that either and we shall see later that I am correct.
> No further conversation from me with you.
> Btw I have dual nationality and I also have US citizenship.
> Bye!


Where did Alice ever say she was French? Or indicated she was? I never saw that in her comments. She explained early on her situation. 

it's not her fault you can't keep up.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> You could do a lot worse than gaining life lessons from Aneeda.  Good luck to you and whatever citizenship you claim to have.




Oh dear this is a real shame. I hope your comment isn't sarcasm, but I get it must be. I felt hurt by Aneeda's comments about how I live my life... all that stuff about me being dead etc. My response to her was unecessary. I really need not defend myself or my life choices. 

OK I was born in Colorado. I married a Canadian very young then and moved to Canada. I studied in Rome, later wanted to return to Italy. Remarried years after raising my children on my own to another Canadian who is a dual UK citizen. We came to Europe, Italy in 2010. I have grown children in Canada and one grandson is married.

Honestly I do wonder why some of you feel like you need to know all about me, as I have no idea about most of you. I've asked Shero a few questions and she does not ever answer them. 
I am sure getting to know who to trust quickly enough though. 



I was really enjoying SF. 

 🕊  🕊    I  emoji's!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Alice November said:


> All vaccines in my province require an appointment. Access to appointments require a number. It may have changed, I know free vaccines stopped last summer here.


Can you not afford a vaccine?  How much are they in American dollars?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Alice November said:


> Oh dear this is a real shame. I hope your comment isn't sarcasm, but I get it must be. I felt hurt by Aneeda's comments about how I live my life... all that stuff about me being dead etc. My response to her was unecessary. I really need not defend myself or my life choices.
> 
> OK I was born in Colorado. I married a Canadian very young then and moved to Canada. I studied in Rome, later wanted to return to Italy. Remarried years after raising my children on my own to another Canadian who is a dual UK citizen. We came to Europe, Italy in 2010. I have grown children in Canada and one grandson is married.
> 
> ...


Well, you can read all about me, ok a lot about me, in the diary section, and elsewhere.  If you want, it’s not a commandment to you.  Although I really really wish I had entitled it “life lessons from Aneeda”.  

I am very chatty and open about my life which has been and still is a challenge.  Like a lot of old chatty women, I am happy to talk about ME.  . Although, now that we (husband and I) are in an apartment things have gotten, hmm, I suppose better.  We seem to only interact with each other in the car .

 And while we are in the car a lot more recently, because of Joey’s needs, we talk as little as possible which is for the best.  We are together 24/7.  Ugh, just ugh.  Obviously, I have a different experience with my husband than you with yours.  We are out and about several times a week.

My son, Joey, has Downs Syndrome, was vaccinated, caught Delta Covid, was hospitalized and would have died if he had not been vaccinated.  His lungs were pretty much negatively impacted and he has long covid.  He is still on oxygen.  But he goes to sheltered workshop M-F.  He goes shopping in the community.  We take him out to eat every weekend with us.

He is NOT locked into a space waiting for Covid to pass.  Course, none of this is your business, sooo, if you are not interested in me, as much as I am interested in me, than, hmm, don’t bother to read this.  

We WANT to know about you, as you have joined our group.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Can you not afford a vaccine?  How much are they in American dollars?


After all this time, at this point, I can no longer see a reason to go out to a health site, put myself in Close range of a health worker who is probably carrying Omicron and doesn't realize it, just to obtain a first vaccine for Delta variant, or any other variant given I have no intention of traveling, orgoing to restaurants or bars or night clubs or pharmacies or grocery stores, none of which I ever go eto.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Alice November said:


> After all this time, at this point, I can no longer see a reason to go out to a health site, put myself in Close range of a health worker who is probably carrying Omicron and doesn't realize it, just to obtain a first vaccine for Delta variant, or any other variant given I have no intention of traveling, orgoing to restaurants or bars or night clubs or pharmacies or grocery stores, none of which I ever go eto.


Honestly, if you read the Covid threads you will see, I have said again and again, I could not care less if someone gets vaccinated or not.  I am now like a lot of people in the US and elsewhere.  I no longer care about the general population of the earth.  I care about my family.  My friends and a lot of people on SF.

Otherwise, I could not care less.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda, although I hear what you're saying, the problem is that we have to care about this disease stopping in the general population, not just about our own family and friends. Not because we love everybody on earth equally, but because we are all interconnected.  

When enough people get sick for months, or often die, from a preventable disease, they are harming the entire society. Even now, schools are opening and closing all the time, shops and restaurants are often closed, etc. because of lack of personnel. And huge numbers of medical workers have caught it and can't come in to work. So the hospitals are barely able to function.

Most of those medical workers have been vaccinated, of course, and they don't die from the disease, but they can still catch it and have to stay home for mandated periods of time.  A friend of mine died of Covid when he was in the hospital after a stroke. He caught it from an unvaccinated hospital worker.

And it affects the production and shipment of goods, so many things are now in short supply. The entertainment and travel industries have been devastated by this disease. You'd have to be a complete hermit not to be affected by what this monkey wrench has done to the entire world.

We first of all care about our nearest and dearest. But this pandemic will only end when enough people get vaccinated and keep up with boosters as needed.  I would like to be able to go out of my house without a mask on. And more important, if I should happen to need a hospital bed, I'd like to know they are not all being taken up by the unvaccinated deniers of reality.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Aneeda, although I hear what you're saying, the problem is that we have to care about this disease stopping in the general population, not just about our own family and friends. Not because we love everybody on earth equally, but because we are all interconnected.
> 
> When enough people get sick for months, or often die, from a preventable disease, they are harming the entire society. Even now, schools are opening and closing all the time, shops and restaurants are often closed, etc. because of lack of personnel. And huge numbers of medical workers have caught it and can't come in to work. So the hospitals are barely able to function.
> 
> ...


"they don't die from the disease"

Yes there are breakthrough deaths.

You keep repeating that misinformation over and over claiming vaccinated people don't die from covid. Look up Covid breakthrough deaths. It happens.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Honestly, if you read the Covid threads you will see, I have said again and again, I could not care less if someone gets vaccinated or not.  I am now like a lot of people in the US and elsewhere.  I no longer care about the general population of the earth.  I care about my family.  My friends and a lot of people on SF.
> 
> Otherwise, I could not care less.


A fellow misanthrope!    

Like you, I'm totally disillusioned with mankind but not actively trying to destroy it. These anti-vaxxers are also misanthropes, but they, on the other hand, are taking action to destroy it, many hoping for the end times as described in their Bible. Of course, it's these anti-vaxxers and others of their ilk who make me disillusioned.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> A fellow misanthrope!
> 
> Like you, I'm totally disillusioned with mankind but not actively trying to destroy it. These anti-vaxxers are also misanthropes, but they, on the other hand, are taking action to destroy it, many hoping for the end times as described in their Bible. Of course, it's these anti-vaxxers and others of their ilk who make me disillusioned.


That's nonsense. Many people, most in my state, which has more restrictions everyday, are just sick of this and couldn't care less about the end of the world. We just want to enjoy the life we have for the time we have left to live.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "they don't die from the disease"
> 
> Yes there are breakthrough deaths.
> 
> You keep repeating that misinformation over and over claiming vaccinated people don't die from covid. Look up Covid breakthrough deaths. It happens.


Programming really worked on Sunny.  As it does on non thinkers.


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Aneeda, although I hear what you're saying, the problem is that we have to care about this disease stopping in the general population, not just about our own family and friends. Not because we love everybody on earth equally, but because we are all interconnected.
> 
> When enough people get sick for months, or often die, from a preventable disease, they are harming the entire society. Even now, schools are opening and closing all the time, shops and restaurants are often closed, etc. because of lack of personnel. And huge numbers of medical workers have caught it and can't come in to work. So the hospitals are barely able to function.
> 
> ...


The purebloods are not denying reality which is : this experimental drug you have allowed injected into your body is not preventing you from catching or transmitting the disease. So why vaccinate the world when vaccinologists have said it's not wise to vaccinate during a pandemic. Seems anti science to me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

chic said:


> The purebloods are not denying reality which is : this experimental drug you have allowed injected into your body is not preventing you from catching or transmitting the disease. So why vaccinate the world when vaccinologists have said it's not wise to vaccinate during a pandemic. Seems anti science to me.


Well, your continued use of the word “purebloods“ bothers me on a high level.  Which surprises me and I can only think it’s because I am a “half breed” so strange.  Well, actually not quite a half breed.  As my Native American blood is really thin.

I may have to put you on ignore just to avoid reading that word.  I like reading your stuff, but my inner me is screaming at you.

It‘s my problem, not yours.  Anyone else having issues with this?


----------



## John cycling (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> A friend of mine died of Covid when he was in the hospital after a stroke. He caught it from an unvaccinated hospital worker.



That's wild and erroneous speculation not based on the facts.
The facts are that:
#1-  Your friend died from a stroke *after getting the shot.*
#2-  The unvaccinated hospital worker *was fine and did not die from the shot.*



Aneeda72 said:


> Well, your continued use of the word “purebloods“ bothers me on a high level.  Which surprises me and I can only think it’s because I am a “half breed” so strange.  Well, actually not quite a half breed.  As my Native American blood is really thin.



That's ridiculous.  It has been pointed out already here <-- that "pureblood" is a derogatory term used to describe so called anti-poisoners because we don't taint our blood with the toxic chemicals in the shots. You're really stretching to try and connect it with your heritage, especially since everyone in the world is already a mix of different ethnicities. I'm personally quite proud of my own Native American heritage, and I'm also now apparently a pureblood, of whatever I am.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Aneeda, although I hear what you're saying, the problem is that we have to care about this disease stopping in the general population, not just about our own family and friends. Not because we love everybody on earth equally, but because we are all interconnected.
> 
> When enough people get sick for months, or often die, from a preventable disease, they are harming the entire society. Even now, schools are opening and closing all the time, shops and restaurants are often closed, etc. because of lack of personnel. And huge numbers of medical workers have caught it and can't come in to work. So the hospitals are barely able to function.
> 
> ...


_"A friend of mine died of Covid when he was in the hospital after a stroke. He caught it from an unvaccinated hospital worker."_
Ridiculous assumption - even for you.
Even the best medical expert cannot determine where someone caught Covid, but (of course) being the genius you are, you can.    
You are so desperate to blame someone, you don't realize how silly you're being.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

John cycling said:


> That's wild and erroneous speculation not based on the facts.
> The facts are that:
> #1-  Your friend died from a stroke after getting the shot.
> #2-  The unvaccinated hospital worker was fine and did not die from the shot.
> ...


I agree, you are something alright


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> _"A friend of mine died of Covid when he was in the hospital after a stroke. He caught it from an unvaccinated hospital worker."_
> Ridiculous assumption - even for you.
> Even the best medical expert cannot determine where someone caught Covid, but (of course) being the genius you are, you can.
> You are so desperate to blame someone, you don't realize how silly you're being.


Actually WhI you caught Covid from can be determined in certain situations


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually WhI you caught Covid from can be determined in certain situations


Only by someone desperate to place blame.
Anger is easier to deal with than grief & frustration; those who blame are taking the easier route.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> _"A friend of mine died of Covid when he was in the hospital after a stroke. He caught it from an unvaccinated hospital worker."_
> Ridiculous assumption - even for you.
> Even the best medical expert cannot determine where someone caught Covid, but (of course) being the genius you are, you can.
> You are so desperate to blame someone, you don't realize how silly you're being.


He was in the hospital for about two weeks, recovering from a stroke. Then he caught the Covid that killed him. Covid is particularly deadly to those with pre-existing conditions, compromised immune systems, etc.  Other patients of this hospital worker also caught the virus while under his care, while staying in the hospital. He was dismissed from his job.

But yeah, Win, you're right. He could have caught it anywhere, even though he hadn't gone anywhere else for weeks.

It's really kind of fun watching the way you dance around, constantly trying to prove how right you are about everything. You must be a pip in real life!


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> He was in the hospital for about two weeks, recovering from a stroke. Then he caught the Covid that killed him. Covid is particularly deadly to those with pre-existing conditions, compromised immune systems, etc.  Other patients of this hospital worker also caught the virus while under his care, while staying in the hospital. He was dismissed from his job.
> 
> But yeah, Win, you're right. He could have caught it anywhere, even though he hadn't gone anywhere else for weeks.
> 
> It's really kind of fun watching the way you dance around, constantly trying to prove how right you are about everything. You must be a pip in real life!


Not half as much fun as watching you pretend to know everything.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree, you are something alright


Yes, Elizabeth Warren is Native American as well.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2022)

Alice November said:


> Oh dear this is a real shame. I hope your comment isn't sarcasm, but I get it must be. I felt hurt by Aneeda's comments about how I live my life... all that stuff about me being dead etc. My response to her was unecessary. I really need not defend myself or my life choices.
> 
> OK I was born in Colorado. I married a Canadian very young then and moved to Canada. I studied in Rome, later wanted to return to Italy. Remarried years after raising my children on my own to another Canadian who is a dual UK citizen. We came to Europe, Italy in 2010. I have grown children in Canada and one grandson is married.
> 
> ...


You do not deserve the criticism and bullying you have received on this thread Alice, I'm really sorry about that, I hope you continue to enjoy SF.


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> You do not deserve the criticism and bullying you have received on this thread Alice, I'm really sorry about that, I hope you continue to enjoy SF.


We have to expect bullying & criticism.  Some people have no other way to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> We have to expect bullying & criticism.  Some people have no other way to feel good about themselves.


Cause as we all know @win231 you would never bully, criticize, or call people names.  As you are a gentleman and an angel.   .  Bully seems to be the “new” word when you disagree with what someone says.   Apparently, now when you join a forum, your life should remain a mystery to the rest of the curious, interested people.  Although, that is why you join, to interact with people.

Aneeda‘s life lessons: 

No one is ever required to answer questions about themselves.  If you do not like a question, do not answer it.  No one is going to care.  I certainly won’t care.

If someone doesn’t want opinions concerning their lifestyle than don’t write about your lifestyle. Gosh, that’s simple.  But if you CHOOSE to write about your lifestyle then don’t play the victim when you receive opinions you don’t like.  Just put the person on ignore, or ignore them.

If you don’t want to interact in a group discussion, then don’t join the discussion.  If you don’t like the thread, after you’ve joined it, then do not read it or respond to it anymore.  If you don’t like someone, put them on ignore.  See, easy.

The latest figures say, according to my neighbor who just recovered from COVID (and her 3 children as well), that Covid in Salt Lake County, Utah, United States of America, is 9000 new, NEW cases a day.  I went to see my cardiologist today, afterwards I went out to lunch for Korean BBQ.

I stayed mostly home for a year when lockdown was in effect.  We have no mask mandate in our state.  We have to learn to live with Covid.  I am fully vaccinated.  So there you go.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 7, 2022)

Shero said:


> Have you been to France? Do you know the problems undocumented people pose for the government?
> 
> She was not "bullied"as you say, she insulted the French people, she made out she could not get the vaccine and that was not true. She could most certainly get it and for *free.*



Many people don't want the dangerous clot shots that you keep trying to push on people much smarter than you are.
Yet you continue to harass and bully anyone who doesn't conform to your limited views, and then deny that you're doing it.
Personally I don't care what you do, as long as you stay far, far away from me. 
Because I don't want to catch what you have. 
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 7, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Many people don't want the dangerous clot shots that you keep trying to push on people much smarter than you are.
> Yet you continue to harass and bully anyone who doesn't conform to your limited views, and then deny that you're doing it.
> Personally I don't care what you do, as long as you stay far, far away from me.
> Because I don't want to catch what you have.
> .



I am too busy and happy to be bothered with you, but I leave you with this quote:

The only good is knowledge, and the only evil is ignorance...*Herodotus*

You seem to have the latter in bucket loads. Have a fun filled weekend !!!
.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2022)

Alice November said:


> After all this time, at this point, I can no longer see a reason to go out to a health site, put myself in Close range of a health worker who is probably carrying Omicron and doesn't realize it, just to obtain a first vaccine for Delta variant, or any other variant given I have no intention of traveling, orgoing to restaurants or bars or night clubs or pharmacies or grocery stores, none of which I ever go eto.


Feel free to visit all parts of SF Alice, there are lots of light and fun, and funny topics, too!  Hope to see you over there  too!


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Feel free to visit all parts of SF Alice, there are lots of light and fun, and funny topics, too!  Hope to see you over there  too!


That's a very good idea!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Many people don't want the dangerous clot shots that you keep trying to push on people much smarter than you are.
> Yet you continue to harass and bully anyone who doesn't conform to your limited views, and then deny that you're doing it.
> Personally I don't care what you do, as long as you stay far, far away from me.
> Because I don't want to catch what you have.
> .


I don’t think you are in danger of catching anything any of us have as we certainly believe in social distancing from everyone including the unvaccinated, which would include you.  Btw, a “clot shot”, is a shot that is given to someone who has a problem with their blood clotting.  Just so you know.

As for your people that are much smarter than you comment, well, , forum rules prevent me from saying what I want to say, but maybe you can read my mind?  And, you didn’t know what a “clot shot” was soooo


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2022)

Just to clarify, clot shots are _also_ what vaccines that cause blood clots are called.

That said, I have no dog in this fight, so I'm outta here.


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2022)

My comment was funny why, Aneeda?


----------

